
Show HN: Serverless Free Text Search with AWS Lambda - catchmeifyoucan
https://github.com/rlingineni/Lambda-Serverless-Search
======
catchmeifyoucan
This was a project that I built to explore if we could build a cheaper elastic
search alternative using a FaaS service model. I didn't use a DB. Just S3,
Lambda and API Gateway. I even did a performance analysis for latency times.
It was a fun experiment, just deploy from the Serverless Repo and everything
will work out of the box.

~~~
throwaway2016a
This is an awesome idea. I love ElasticSearch and use it all the time but I
can see using something like this for smaller projects where running an ES
cluster makes no sense.

I haven't tried running but assuming the best... great work!

~~~
catchmeifyoucan
Thanks, there's still a lot of performance improvements to make.

------
badestrand
But I don't understand, why are the run times so incredibly high? 15 seconds
to looks through 18k records? Should be <10ms (ignoring network latency), or
what am I missing?

~~~
catchmeifyoucan
I should have been more clear. That's indexing latency, so the time it takes
for a document to appear after you add it.

~~~
catchmeifyoucan
Checkout the graph below. That should show the search query latency

